# Saugeye hoover or buckeye?



## crappie55 (Mar 8, 2013)

I have a small 2 man boat an am going after some saugeyes. I no buckeye has more than hoover. But buckeye is alot busyer I was just wondering if you guys had any advice were I should go? Any help would be appersheated.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

you answered your own question. You go where you feel safer


----------



## FishThis (Sep 2, 2005)

As an fyi- Hoover’s water level has dropped so be aware of your surroundings.


----------



## Snookhunter52 (Apr 1, 2019)

Buckeye isn't going to be as busy now that the temps have fallen dramatically. Buckeye also has a ridiculously good saugeye fishery. Hoover has fish that are as big as fish at buckeye but they're a lot harder to find this time of year. As said earlier Hoover is low so boating there will be more hazardous than Buckeye.


----------



## crappie55 (Mar 8, 2013)

Think I'd be ok to go out on buckeye on my bass raider or should I stick to walking shoreline


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

crappie55 said:


> Think I'd be ok to go out on buckeye on my bass raider or should I stick to walking shoreline


Pick your days and locations and you can do just fine out of the bass raider. But I can also assure you that there isn't much to worry about as far as the water being low at hoover ESPECIALLY in a bass raider. Just use common sense. 
Your biggest issue this time of year will be wind. Play it smart and you'll be just fine at either lake.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Wind was horrible at Buckeye today... Washing machine would be good way describing the lake. However winds will die down by evening


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Shallow lakes cool faster than Hoover. Buckeye or Indian might be my first choice for that reason alone. There have been wayyyyy more Saugeye stocked in both Indian and Buckeye than Hoover in recent years.
I would probably fish the one I had the most confidence in though.


----------



## crappie55 (Mar 8, 2013)

Well I went to buckeye Sunday the wind was hell an o got skunked. Spent whole day walking shoreline guess its back to crappie fishing for me. Thanks for advice fellas


----------



## crappie55 (Mar 8, 2013)

Any body doing any good for the eyes at hoover? I was at buckeye an got skunked i walked the whole dam north shore lol.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

crappie55 said:


> Any body doing any good for the eyes at hoover? I was at buckeye an got skunked i walked the whole dam north shore lol.


Way didn’t you make a move to a different spot ? There are lots of places to fish there and if one not Productive make a move


----------



## Snookhunter52 (Apr 1, 2019)

Hoover is usually a lake that does better later in the season. The weather has not been great for saugeye fishing and it's made it difficult finding a pattern. We need rain, more stable weather and cooler temps. From what I have seen and heard everybody has been having trouble.


----------



## crappie55 (Mar 8, 2013)

I'm still new to buckeye an trying to find some spots I no the north shore an sellers point other than that im kind of wondering blindly at buckeye. I just try keep wind in my face an hope for the best. Im usually a crappie fisher but I'm trying to get in to saugeye fishing more heavy.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

When I get home from work I’ll send you a pm


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

I need a pm also! Haha! No, really..... I do!


----------



## jiggerman (Nov 2, 2009)

No fish in Buckeye!


----------



## skywayvett (Jan 13, 2010)

Rob can you send me some also?


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

skywayvett said:


> Rob can you send me some also?


No John 🤣


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

How did the saugeye Tournament go last weekend at Buckeye ... Anyone know?


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

1basshunter said:


> No





Dovans said:


> How did the saugeye Tournament go last weekend at Buckeye ... Anyone know?


I don’t know who won the tournament but I was able to see some nice size pig being caught by some


----------



## Aidan Kirkpatrick (Nov 8, 2021)

FishThis said:


> As an fyi- Hoover’s water level has dropped so be aware of your surroundings.


How much has it dropped? I know the Scioto and it’s reservoirs are multiple feet down with open banks but are launches still possible?


----------



## night vision (Apr 26, 2016)

Aidan Kirkpatrick said:


> How much has it dropped? I know the Scioto and it’s reservoirs are multiple feet down with open banks but are launches still possible?


Hoover is down about nine feet.


----------



## Aidan Kirkpatrick (Nov 8, 2021)

night vision said:


> Hoover is down about nine feet.


Dang that’s a lot! I knew it was down a bit but I didn’t think it would be that bad


----------



## JCarp (Feb 1, 2005)

In addition to the North shore park and Sellers, two other public access spots at Buckeye are the state parks at Liebs Island and Fairfield beach. Liebs isn't too far from Sellers Point and virtually no walk to fish the east shore. Hiking across the field to the west opening of the canal maybe has potential... Did well ice fishing the west side for a couple of yrs right after saugeye were initially stocked (it was a stupid easy bite anywhere on the lake then) and then stopped going there because it sucked... It can be pretty shallow there after drawdown even by BL stds. I've never nite fished Liebs but know there have been good saugeye bites between the launch ramps in yrs past. Fairfield - I've never ventured east from shore but have caught night s-eyes from 3 of the 4 points west of the beach and in the canal. 

A little history... I used to work adjacent to the orig spillway creek 40 yrs ago when the lake had walleye. Virtually every time spillway gates were closed after a water release, two 7 lb eyes (seriously, "always" two, 7 lbers...) were caught/harvested in the following days in the spillway pool and locals would "harvest" 15 to 20, 2-5 lb eyes out of shallow pools immediately after the release stopped for maybe a 1/8 to 1/4 mile downstream. Some yrs later, I fished in front of the spillway by boat after saugeyes were introduced a few times w/o any luck but if I was young and inspired, I'd think about fishing the lake side and pool there at night during a water release. Need a long net...don't know about access but there is a public sidewalk and I'm 100% certain the land between the sidewalk and lake was public - can't imagine that has changed. Good luck.


----------

